# Sibelius 6 Released



## tfishbein82 (May 19, 2009)

...


----------



## sbkp (May 19, 2009)

it looks AWESOME. 

Placed my order already.


----------



## arnau (May 19, 2009)

Any ideas if it's 64 bits? I'm sure is still vst compatible, but any improvement on this?
I'm not sure about the rewire capacity. Can anyone explain me why I should want to use Sibelius as a rewire instrument in a DAW?? I rather would use the DAW to produce any sound that it's coming from Sibelius. May be I'm missing something (I'm a very proud user of Sibelius, not trying to be rude or something like that, just I want to know other's opinions)

I was hoping for a better midi editing also...

The magnetic idea is just great!!

Arnau


----------



## Reegs (May 19, 2009)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet!

This is on the short list of things to buy.




arnau @ Tue May 19 said:


> Can anyone explain me why I should want to use Sibelius as a rewire instrument in a DAW??



Maybe in earlier tracking stages, to keep the notation easier to tweak?



> I was hoping for a better midi editing also...


Me too. I would have liked to see a dedicated controller lò ä   ¡n ä   ¡n ä   ¡n ä   ¡n ä   ¡n ä   ¡n ä   ¡n ä   ¡n ä   ¡n ä   ¡n  ä   ¡n! ä   ¡n" ä   ¡n# ä   ¡n$ ä   ¡n% ä


----------



## Hannesdm (May 19, 2009)

That's quick!
Sibelius 5 isn't out for that long, isn't it?

Magnetic Layout: finally!! Thank you!

I haven't looked very good to the new features, but I hope they did something on the compatibility between sibelius and finale!

Edit: also a big bravo for the 'repeat bars' in the keypad!! 8) 

Great update!


----------



## StrangeCat (May 19, 2009)

My God I am still using Sibelius 3!! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!! version 6? Wow
versions and Comments damn that's cool!


----------



## MrHighlandPark (May 29, 2009)

I feel like I just bought version 5 the other day. I suppose it's been a year or more in reality. The magnetic layout does sound like a timesaver, but when I add up what I already spent on versions 1, 2, 3, and 5... do I want to pay yet more money for one feature? No way I'll ever use rewire.

I'll probably stick with version 5 a little while longer, maybe wait for 7 in two more years.


----------



## JT3_Jon (May 29, 2009)

anyone know how their upgrade policy works? Do they let ALL owners of previous versions upgrade, or do they have a cutoff?


----------



## sbkp (May 29, 2009)

I think you put in a serial number and it'll tell you the price. I know my serial # is from version 4, but I upgraded to 5 when it came out. I still used my v4 serial number and it gave me the regular upgrade price for v6.

I'm not sure if that would've been different if I'd never upgraded from 4 to 5.

Try this link: http://www.sibelius.com/upgrade.html?fr ... rades.html


----------



## Reegs (May 29, 2009)

What version do you have, Jon? I'm eligible with Sibelius 3. Their FAQ, which mentions how to find the serial for a Sib 1 install, leads me to believe that every version is entitled for the upgrade.


----------



## bryla (May 29, 2009)

Anyone using it on a PowerBook? How does it run.


----------

